# cvs: connection reset by peer

## HomerSimpson

I am not sure this belongs here so I apologize if it doesn't

I have cvs on my linux computer and am trying to connect to it from my Windows computer. I keep getting the connection reset by peer error.

cvshome.org has a nice troubleshooting section when using pserver (which is what I am using). Says connection reset by peer...  *Quote:*   

> typically indicate that inetd is listening for connections but is unable to start CVS (this is frequently caused by having an incorrect path in `inetd.conf').

 .

I am using xinetd (well this is where csvpserver section is configured. by webmin?)

The path is correct and xinetd is running. 

BTW kdevelop put files into the cvs repository so I am assuming cvs has been initialized correctly and the cvs executable can be found.

Doing a netstat -l shows that cvspserver is listening on port 2401.

I tried running telnet <my cvs server> 2401 but I get nothing. That is nothing appears on my screen. If I type anything I get back to the OS prompt without any messages.

I thought this might have something to do with my software firewall but I shut it down and it made no difference.

Any ideas on what I am doing wrong? 

Thanks

----------

## Rroet

Same problem here, PLEASE mail me when you have the fix. I'm also watching this thread ....

It's frustrating being unable to get it started. www.xinetd.org told me to configure xinetd for cvs like this:

```
 

service cvspserver

{

        disable = no

        socket_type = stream

        port = 2401

        protocol = tcp

        wait = no

        user = root

        passenv =

        log_on_success   = HOST PID

        log_on_failure   = HOST RECORD

        server = /usr/bin/cvs

        server_args = --allow-root=/usr/cvs pserver -f

}

```

----------

## Rroet

I love the GENTOO search engine  :Smile: 

it brought up this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=30874&highlight=cvs+connection

simply edit your /etc/xinetd.conf and remove the line:

only_from = localhost

```

defaults

{

#       only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

This will fix the problem.

----------

## HomerSimpson

yep! lol

Thanks!

----------

